# een grote bek krijgen



## killerbees

I was wondering if _een grote bek krijgen_ corresponds roughly to  'having a big mouth' in English. It seems like that might be apparent, but as a  learner I've already found that taking similiarities at face value in this  language is sometimes unsuccessful.

 The context is limited as I've had to parse through this woman's accent,  which has been difficult, but here it is:

 ..._want de tranen zitten echt in m'n ogen te prikken en normaal pik ik  dat echt niet -- om door een paar viswijven een grote bek te krijgen. Ik ben zelf ook  een viswijf. Daar gaat 't niet om._

 That's not exactly what she says, but it's the best I can fit it together for  it to make any sense.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

It's similar to "to be told off".

Brown


----------



## killerbees

Thanks Brown. So actually, it does differ somewhat from the English expression.


----------



## Joannes

killerbees said:


> I was wondering if _een grote bek krijgen_ corresponds roughly to 'having a big mouth' in English.


I'd say it usually does -- to me the sentence sounds really weird with this mediopassive use and _handelend voorwerp_ *door een paar viswijven*..


----------



## shakira282

Joannes said:


> I'd say it usually does -- to me the sentence sounds really weird with this mediopassive use and _handelend voorwerp_ *door een paar viswijven*..


I would have thought "een grote bek hebben" corresponds to the English "having a big mouth". 

"Een grote bek krijgen" in the context,  sounds to me more like "getting an earful".


----------



## killerbees

Joannes said:


> to me the sentence sounds really weird with this mediopassive use and _handelend voorwerp_ *door een paar viswijven*..


I can't say with any confidence that that's exactly what she's saying as I had to hack through what is supposedly a thick Haags accent to figure it out.

I might be better off watching ridiculous soap operas where they speak clearly.


----------



## George French

_normaal pik ik dat echt niet -- om door een paar viswijven een grote bek te krijgen._

_Normally I would not stand for it -- to be told off by a couple of vulgar women._

Viswijf: scheldwoord ordinaire vrouw: source http://www.encyclo.nl/begrip/viswijf

GF..


----------



## hansmex

het is "VAN iemand een grote bek krijgen", niet DOOR


----------



## Joannes

hansmex said:


> het is "VAN iemand een grote bek krijgen", niet DOOR


Voor mij werkt het allebei niet: *iemand krijgt een grote bek* en *zet een grote bek op*. 

Maar als Marie een grote bek opzet tegen Jan, dan lukt het voor mij niet om van Jan te zeggen dat ie **een grote bek krijgt van Marie*, want dat zou voor mij betekenen dat Jan door Marie zelf een grote bek gaat opzetten, niet dat Marie een grote bek opzet tegen Jan.

In dezelfde context werken ook volgende zinnen niet voor mij:
**Jan krijgt een grote bek door Marie* -- wat voor mij een betere variant zou zijn om te stellen dat _Jan _een grote bek gaat opzetten _omwille van_ Marie)
**Jan wordt een grote bek opgezet door Marie*
**Jan wordt een grote bek gekregen door Marie*

Het is wellicht weer een NL-VL verschil want alle hits die ik vond op Google (geen bewijs maar wel aanwijzing) voor "een grote bek krijgen van" waren op Nederlandse sites -- hoe dan ook waren het er wel niet zo veel, en inderdaad geen voor "een grote bek krijgen door". Dat zijn de enige strings die ik heb geprobeerd - ik neem aan dat de twee laatste voorbeelden ook in Noord-Nederlands ongrammaticaal zijn..

PS: sorry I missed the fact that this thread started in English -- you all know you can ask for a translation if there's something you don't quite get..


----------



## killerbees

Joannes said:


> Voor mij werkt het allebei niet: *iemand krijgt een grote bek* en *zet een grote bek op*.



Het is wel waarschijnlijk dat ik haar heb misverstaan. Als iemand het filmpje wil zien kan ik het aan u sturen.


----------



## Timidinho

Hier zeggen we "een grote bek hebben" (having a big mouth)
daarnaast
"een grote bek geven (*aan* iemand)"
en
"een grote bek krijgen (*van* iemand)"

Vb:

Anton heeft ruzie met zijn baas, Anton heeft een grote mond.
Anton heeft ruzie met zijn baas, Anton geeft zijn baas een grote mond.
Anton heeft ruzie met zijn baas, zijn baas krijgt van Anton een grote  mond.


----------



## Greetd

killerbees said:


> Het is wel waarschijnlijk dat ik haar heb misverstaan. Als iemand het filmpje wil zien kan ik het aan u sturen.


You probably didn't misunderstand it, these are common mistakes in spoken language. From the content I gather that the context is probably informal, so it's dangerous to assume that this text is grammatically correct.

@Joannes, what you're saying makes sense from a BN (Belgisch Nederlands) point of view, but it is indeed a NN (Nederlands Nederlands) thing  Although I doubt that it's correct in either.


----------



## Frank06

Greetd said:


> You probably didn't misunderstand it, these are common mistakes in spoken language. From the content I gather that the context is probably informal, so it's dangerous to assume that this text is grammatically correct.


What exactly do you mean by this?

Frank


----------



## Greetd

In Joannes' last post, he pointed out that the text as killerbees understood it does not sound correct to him (because he's Belgian and the woman is Dutch, the grammatical mistakes she's making are common in the Netherlands but not in Belgium), to which killerbees replied that it's possible that he misunderstood it. To me, it seems more plausible that he did understand it correctly, and that the woman speaking was probably unaware of the grammatical mistakes she was making.

In any case, it doesn't seem grammatically correct, even though most Dutch people will probably recognize and understand it.

*Edit:* Hm, sorry, I'm trying to make sense but I realize my explanation is probably still vague ...


----------



## Joannes

Greetd said:


> To me, it seems more plausible that he did understand it correctly, and that the woman speaking was probably unaware of the grammatical mistakes she was making.


In the mean time I've seen the video and what you say is in fact the case, except that I doubt she would recognize it was a mistake, neither would many Dutch, perhaps..

If Frank allows it, I can post the link to the video, so we all know what we're talking about. Frank?

Edit: Bon, helaas is het verboden om te linken naar tsjoep tsjoep filmkes (dat is hoe dat Eddy Wally de bekende videowebsite uitspreekt) maar stel nu da ge een toevallig bezoek zoudt brengen aan de desbetreffende internetschat aan bewegende beelden en ge typt daar, stel, woorden als *scheldpartij*, *dop*, *dames*, *de*, *in*, niet noodzakelijk in die volgorde, dan zoudde wel 's iets interessants kunnen tegenkomen. (Puur hypothetisch kan het stukske op 1'25'' wel 's bijzonder interessant zijn.)


----------

